# Why does a pigeon keep flying into my house?



## Jerry Gee

Any help out there? I know absolutely nothing about pigeons. We have one that over the last couple of weeks keeps flying into our house through open windows. I have been very gently guiding it back out but it keeps returning. I am concerned that it belongs to somebody and has got lost. It has been amusing on occasions - followed my wife up the stairs and also sat on my garage bench and watched me as I spent 20 minutes on a rowing machine. I'm just worried that somebody is missing it and it might be suffering if it isn't where it should be! 

Any advice appreciated

JG


----------



## ~pigeonlover~

does it have a band on its leg at all?


----------



## sky tx

Where are you located?--Is it a Fancy or Racing pigeon?
Does it have a Band/Ring on one of its legs?
We need all letters and date.
Then maybe we can help you find the owner.


----------



## Jerry Gee

Just noticed your locations - I am in the Uk so maybe need to look for a forum over here. It doesn't have a band or ring as far as I can see though.

Thanks

JG


----------



## ~pigeonlover~

there are people that is located in the uk on this site


----------



## John_D

Hi Jerry

It sounds like a tame, 'owned' pigeon, as you suggest. Unfortunately, if it has no identification it may be pretty difficult to track down its home, unless someone posts a 'lost' ad in your local paper or a shop window.

What part of the UK are you in? If you don't fancy adopting a pet pigeon. then we may need to try locating somewhere that a rather non-wild bird could be given a home.

John


----------



## Jaye

I would suggest that next time he/she comes in, please do NOT put her outside again. Clearly she/he is used to humans, so not acclimated to the dangers of the Feral world. Keep him in, and then work on researching some places you can bring him to find a new home.


----------



## jeff houghton

I would be more than willing to give him a new home and look after him if you wish if nobody wants him.Dont know how that would be arranged.


----------



## tipllers rule

sounds like he likes you so could you keep him


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hello, could you take a picture of him/her and post it on here? That would really help in telling if hes a fancy breed or not. If he's anywhere close to being a fancy pigeon then theres a good chance its escaped from someones loft :O Also, it sounds tame so that means it probably can't find its own food. Put some wild bird seed and water out for it to drink and if at all possible catch him and inspect for any bands/injuries or anything  Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings

He is prolly hungry and thursty... give him some...


----------

